# Unofficial New Pa State Record.... 190"



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Great looking Allegheny County buck. Not to be a skeptic, but I just don't see 190" there.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

And people complain there's no big bucks in pa. Lol I've seen more big buck threads from Michigan and Pennsylvania than other state this year lol


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

If not 190, its darn close. People don't understand the magnitude of this buck. Truly a Pa giant, pics don't do this deer any justice. State record archery kill is 185 and some change.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Great buck, dont forget to post the mount when finished.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

tyepsu said:


> Great looking Allegheny County buck. Not to be a skeptic, but I just don't see 190" there.


I agree nice deer for sure, but not close to 190" That deer will top 170". Still a great buck.


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

tyepsu said:


> Great looking Allegheny County buck. Not to be a skeptic, but I just don't see 190" there.


What do you see? What kind of experience do you have scoring whitetails? The green score was done by people who score deer on a regular basis officially.


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

I agree with the above. It is a awesome deer. But I just don't see 190" of antler. I could be wrong, maybe some better side profile pics would help us.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Great buck no doubt. I do agree with what others are saying about the score. I'd love to see the score sheet.
www.60xcustomstrings.com


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

It doesn't matter what you think it scores.... The measurements are official. Please don't be jealous, a simple congratulations would be nice from any respectable hunter.


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

tyepsu said:


> Great looking Allegheny County buck. Not to be a skeptic, but I just don't see 190" there.


Coming from someone who has a 190" on the wall...this buck will gross 190" or very close to it. I don't understand why people on AT always under-estimate deer by 15 to 20 inches darn near every time.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

irregardless of score, that buck is a GIANT. congrats to the hunter! and for pete's sake, SMILE!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

awesome PA deer, id love to kill one like that!


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome buck!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is another view. This buck was shot within miles of where I hunt. Believe me, there are more than just him with that size rack around the area he was taken in.


----------



## Cakokojan (Jan 25, 2014)

I believe you man. He looks 190" to me and not many deductions at all!!! Tell your buddy congrats! That's awesome that he's possibly a state record, I cant even imagine!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Man that's a great buck! I remember the furor that was caused by the PA DNR when they first proposed then implemented antler restrictions. They have to grow to get big!


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> And people complain there's no big bucks in pa. Lol I've seen more big buck threads from Michigan and Pennsylvania than other state this year lol


It's getting better in PA for sure. Certain areas do hold some true giants. Getting to them is the problem. Usually it takes one of them to leave their sanctuary's during the rut in order to get a shot at them. PA has a lot of hunters, that's why younger bucks are still being shot. I for one am a believer that the antler restriction laws put in place years ago are really starting to show. Not that I blame anyone for shooting a smaller buck, but with all the bigger bucks showing up recently in PA, why wouldn't you hold out. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## rockcat (Oct 29, 2005)

swpahunter said:


> It doesn't matter what you think it scores.... The measurements are official. Please don't be jealous, a simple congratulations would be nice from any respectable hunter.


Your posts might just be confusing to some.. Your original post mentions "unofficial green scores" and this post states "official". I believe, technically, a score cannot be made "official" as you mention, until after the 60 day drying period. 
Either way, regardless of the final official score, it is a great buck. Thanks for sharing and congrats to your friend.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> And people complain there's no big bucks in pa. Lol I've seen more big buck threads from Michigan and Pennsylvania than other state this year lol


PA is a very, very diverse state when it comes to hunting. Thats why you get so many opinions. We are seeing some better deer everywhere.


----------



## brianhood (Mar 14, 2010)

strikerII said:


> Man that's a great buck! I remember the furor that was caused by the PA DNR when they first proposed then implemented antler restrictions. They have to grow to get big!


I feel this buck is a result of hunter restrictions rather than antler restrictions. He carried a legal rack for many years before being killed. As in the state of maryland, urban highly restricted hunting areas produce old deer. Old deer grow big. Nice buck congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

ksubigbuck said:


> Coming from someone who has a 190" on the wall...this buck will gross 190" or very close to it. I don't understand why people on AT always under-estimate deer by 15 to 20 inches darn near every time.


I know why! Jealous! Great deer, congrats to the hunter!!


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

brianhood said:


> I feel this buck is a result of hunter restrictions rather than antler restrictions. He carried a legal rack for many years before being killed. As in the state of maryland, urban highly restricted hunting areas produce old deer. Old deer grow big. Nice buck congrats to the hunter.


Brianhood I think you put it better than I did. We have hunter from my part traveling to the lower corners of the state because of the chance for a big deer. I wouldn't trade where I hunt for a 300" though. Theres also a reason they have over the counter doe tags.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

congrats to the hunter on a monster of buck.


----------



## puckwert23 (Feb 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by ksubigbuck 
Coming from someone who has a 190" on the wall...this buck will gross 190" or very close to it. I don't understand why people on AT always under-estimate deer by 15 to 20 inches darn near every time.

*Thank you. AT has some great low ball scorers.*


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

What an awesome buck!


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

wow... what a stud... congrats to that guy!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

AT notoriously low scores, don't take it personal. I see 190. Pics can be very deceiving.


----------



## robinhood23 (Jun 16, 2011)

Some people just think they know everything and have to doubt and bicker about the 190 score. Have some humility for F's sake. 

Congrats to him thats a great buck!


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Its so hard to speculate a deer online. Pics can be misleading. Looks big to me.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

I see mid to upper 180s. Depending on how much he loses during drying period and deductions, I don't know if he has enough to break the record. Absolutely great deer, and big congrats to the hunter.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Decent


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Jake Regan said:


> Its so hard to speculate a deer online. Pics can be misleading. Looks big to me.


Agreed. Great Buck none the less.


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

Great buck, why does the lucky hunter look so grumpy? Congrats! I would be smiling ear to ear for atleast a week. :whoo:


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

swpahunter said:


> It doesn't matter what you think it scores.... The measurements are official. Please don't be jealous, a simple congratulations would be nice from any respectable hunter.


Measurements are not official until the 60 day drying period. Has he had a P&Y scorer do an unofficial green score? Awesome deer though and I came up with 178" from a picture guess. Do you know why the deer was moved without a tag and why he put the tag on the antlers? Seems if you shoot a monster like that you would follow the rules to a T just to make sure you wouldn't get cited for a violation.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

Just another average Pa. deer for these parts, Congrats to the hunter for taking a decent buck that meets the antler restrictions. He should be good eatin.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

puckwert23 said:


> Originally Posted by ksubigbuck
> Coming from someone who has a 190" on the wall...this buck will gross 190" or very close to it. I don't understand why people on AT always under-estimate deer by 15 to 20 inches darn near every time.
> 
> *Thank you. AT has some great low ball scorers.*


i would rather guess a score lower than it is and be surprised its bigger than say oh that's x amount of inches right there and then have the score lower. most of us are just taking a wild guess from pictures that dont do a buck the justice it deserves. my first impression was also around mid 170s. 

great buck and congrats to the hunter.


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

Great buck, Congrats. Dont be disappointed no matter what it scoes. Nobody can ever take the memory of killing a monster like that away. I'm not even gonna guess at a score, cause it DOESNT matter.


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

And guys still don't believe in AR's.......


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Elite fanboy said:


> And guys still don't believe in AR's.......



Maybe where u hunt everything is HUNKY-DORY, but not where I'm from . A couple good deer get killed and PA is the greatest place to hunt big bucks . Great buck, and congrats !!!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Great buck! Congrats!! Ignore the nay sayers as I have learned that many are just negative people and some never shot or measured a deer over 150".


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

swpahunter said:


> A friend of mine harvested what looks to be the new record Pa archery kill, and top 3 buck killed with any weapon in the state. This buck was harvested in southern Allegheny County (Forward Twp.) Unofficial green score measures around 190". He is a Licensed Pa taxidermist, and plans on doing a full body mount of the deer. He has been contacted by Outdoor Life, and North American Whitetail already so that they can publish a story on this deer. Although he doesn't look happy, lol, he is very excited about the deer. He left to get some help tracking and changed out of his camo prior to pics. Congrats Jeff!
> View attachment 2061927
> View attachment 2061929
> View attachment 2061930




Did he use scent control products, scent controlled shower, and Rages?



Because if he didn't this isn't real life! lol


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

great buck! big congrats to your buddy!


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow great looking buck. Congrats to the hunter.
I can see 190 range. I come up with 184. It would be cool to see the score sheet to see how close I am.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Superb buck! Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

dt5150 said:


> *REGARDLESS* of score, that buck is a GIANT. congrats to the hunter! and for pete's sake, SMILE!


Fixed that for ya :wink:

"irregardless" isn't actually a real word.



Great buck! Only smiling in one of three pics? 

My face would hurt from smiling if I shot that monster.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice Buck


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

what a hog!


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

Giant buck no matter the score, congrats to the lucky hunter!!!!!


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Matt Musto said:


> Measurements are not official until the 60 day drying period. Has he had a P&Y scorer do an unofficial green score? Awesome deer though and I came up with 178" from a picture guess. Do you know why the deer was moved without a tag and why he put the tag on the antlers? Seems if you shoot a monster like that you would follow the rules to a T just to make sure you wouldn't get cited for a violation.


Ladies and Gentlemen, Let me introduce you to the "Buckmaster " :77:


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome buck!


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

snapps said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, Let me introduce you to the "Buckmaster " :77:


Sorry to waste a post, but that was to damb funny.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

NYSBowman said:


> Fixed that for ya :wink:
> 
> "irregardless" isn't actually a real word.


Maybe maybe not............

American Heritage Dictionary, the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary, and the Oxford English Dictionary all list the word *irregardless*. It's been in use for a few hundred years correct or not it *is* listed as a word.

It's a bowhunting site not a grammar police site anyway.


----------



## 1Hunter (Mar 5, 2006)

Back on topic "Great Buck Man" *WTG!!!*


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Congrats to the hunter. Look at those brow tines.


----------



## WhitetailWriter (Oct 14, 2008)

swpahunter said:


> What do you see? What kind of experience do you have scoring whitetails? The green score was done by people who score deer on a regular basis officially.


In general I don't think it's fair to comment on the scoring of an animal based on a photo. As we all know, there are a ton of variables that make a buck look bigger, smaller, etc. Let's just all be patient until the dust settles and there is an official score. Regardless, it's a magnificent PA whitetail, and that guy has to be pretty proud of the accomplishment. Allegheny County on the board again with a Booner!


----------



## BloodDrunkard (Jun 25, 2014)

lol at all you guys with the "numbers". what a magnificent animal!


----------



## garjack (Feb 6, 2014)

a truly spectacular deer.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't see 190 either but i would care less. That's a stud no matter what state. Of i had to guess i say around 176. But again who cares. Awesome buck!


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

NYSBowman said:


> Fixed that for ya :wink:
> 
> "irregardless" isn't actually a real word.
> 
> Maybe , maybe not. But..... Tool is a real word and your post says there is a real possibility you are one.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

OP, Thanks for posting the pic and don't worry about explaining things to the arm chair scorers here on AT. Most people here probally never seen, held or scored a 170 let alone a 190, but they will guess things down to a 1/8"


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Typical PA. We can't even see a pic of a deer without debating / doubting the score or size based on a couple distant pics posted on the internet. 

Monster buck. Congrats to the hunter. I hope it is a 190" and proves the doubters wrong.


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

great buck congrats to your buddy on a beast


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

I posted these pics for the people who appreciate bowhunting and realize what a magnificent animal this is. Being a proud hunter myself from the state of PA, I understand the magnitude of this buck as a new potential record. As for all the jealous guys and internet picture scoring pro's, well, probably the main reason I've only posted on this site 28 times in 6 years.... Enjoy the pics..


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

First congrats to the hunter!
Public or private land?

I live about 5 mins outside of Forward TWP, I'm dying to no where it was from but I wont even ask.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

*know*^^^ where


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Some of yinz sound like the computer hunters over on the "other" site.....quit whining and give congrats. Who cares what it scores.

Congrats to the lucky Hunter it gets me though that he's not smiling. I would be smiling from ear to ear for the rest of the season.


----------



## BillyBlast (Dec 29, 2013)

Huge congrats! That is a monster! Best of luck to your buddy on breaking the record.


----------



## bsstalker (Sep 6, 2008)

Matt Musto said:


> Measurements are not official until the 60 day drying period. Has he had a P&Y scorer do an unofficial green score? Awesome deer though and I came up with 178" from a picture guess. Do you know why the deer was moved without a tag and why he put the tag on the antlers? Seems if you shoot a monster like that you would follow the rules to a T just to make sure you wouldn't get cited for a violation.


my guess was 176 and very interesting point you have Matt. And no need to post up official scores that are unofficial. Very nice Giant buck indeed. And yes, i started two sentences with yes.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

irnwrkr3 said:


> It's getting better in PA for sure. Certain areas do hold some true giants. Getting to them is the problem. Usually it takes one of them to leave their sanctuary's during the rut in order to get a shot at them. PA has a lot of hunters, that's why younger bucks are still being shot. I for one am a believer that the antler restriction laws put in place years ago are really starting to show. Not that I blame anyone for shooting a smaller buck, but with all the bigger bucks showing up recently in PA, why wouldn't you hold out. Just my 2 cents!


I agree. I hunt central Pa and we get quite a few trophys every year now
Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

For all the professional internet picture whitetail scorers, Which one scores higher?


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Top right. Less deductions and is a true 6x6 not a 5x5


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

you could really make a fool of yourself doubting scores based off of pictures. thats one of the biggest pa bucks ive ever seen and not all that surprised by the green score mentioned


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

thats a 190 inch deer all day if not hes darn close...big congrats to your buddy


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

swpahunter said:


> For all the professional internet picture whitetail scorers, Which one scores higher?
> View attachment 2062529
> View attachment 2062533


Don't know? Don't care...I do know it's one hell of a buck!! Congrats to your bud. Thx for sharing.


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

Buck on the left is the current state record... The Nickola buck


----------



## mnbirddog (Oct 28, 2010)

swpahunter said:


> For all the professional internet picture whitetail scorers, Which one scores higher?
> View attachment 2062529
> View attachment 2062533


Still no tag on it. As said before, I'd be a bit nervous claiming the record like that. That's under MN law anyway. I'll admit I don't know PA law. In this pic it clearly shows the animal was moved prior to tagging. (Guts in background)


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

swpahunter said:


> What do you see? What kind of experience do you have scoring whitetails? The green score was done by people who score deer on a regular basis officially.


How is the score official? I thought there was a 60 day drying period.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

mnbirddog said:


> Still no tag on it. As said before, I'd be a bit nervous claiming the record like that. That's under MN law anyway. I'll admit I don't know PA law. In this pic it clearly shows the animal was moved prior to tagging. (Guts in background)


Maybe he moved the guts? Can the PGC prove in court that he moved the deer and not the guts? NO

I love how the jealous bug hits some people. Congratulate the hunter and move on.


----------



## mnbirddog (Oct 28, 2010)

paarchhntr said:


> Maybe he moved the guts? Can the PGC prove in court that he moved the deer and not the guts? NO
> 
> I love how the jealous bug hits some people. Congratulate the hunter and move on.


You're right, I did forget to say congrats to the guy who shot it's friend. But I feel like dealing with a potential state record it's not so much what they can prove, it's what the hunter can prove if questioned. Id be very careful is all. 

Also, I'd have no clue on the score cause it's way bigger than any deer I've ever seen, much less killed, but it does look bigger than the other picture of what is said to be the current state record.


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

Gigantic deer for sure! Congrats to man that kept his composure long enough to shoot that monster :thumbs_up


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

congrats! thats a slamer for sure


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats to your buddy that is one heck of a whitetail. I can definitely see it being close to 190." The brows are huge!


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

Tagged for the official score when it comes. OP- just curious if you know what the mass and main beam measurements are? (These can be tough to estimate from a picture and can really impact the score.)


----------



## BarryvilleSport (Jul 4, 2014)

swpahunter said:


> If not 190, its darn close. People don't understand the magnitude of this buck. Truly a Pa giant, pics don't do this deer any justice. State record archery kill is 185 and some change.


It's actually 178 and change. I was at the measuring


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

snapps said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, Let me introduce you to the "Buckmaster " :77:


What in my post would make you associate me with a magazine and hunting show?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> What in my post would make you associate me with a magazine and hunting show?


Consider the source Matt


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

BarryvilleSport said:


> It's actually 178 and change. I was at the measuring


So why is the OP SAYING 190 , AND YOU WERE THERE YOUR SAYING 178? Whats the truth ?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bruiser


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

mnbirddog said:


> Still no tag on it. As said before, I'd be a bit nervous claiming the record like that. That's under MN law anyway. I'll admit I don't know PA law. In this pic it clearly shows the animal was moved prior to tagging. (Guts in background)


With all the pictures floating around the deer was definitely moved a few times before it was tagged. The hunter is also clean in some and bloody in others and also has a coat on in one. There is also a picture where there is no wound as there is in others. Then it was improperly tagged which could all result in confiscation of the animal. With the attention this buck has drawn there are a lot of apparent mistakes in the handling of the recovery.



paarchhntr said:


> Maybe he moved the guts? Can the PGC prove in court that he moved the deer and not the guts? NO
> 
> I love how the jealous bug hits some people. Congratulate the hunter and move on.


YES



BarryvilleSport said:


> It's actually 178 and change. I was at the measuring


Maybe I am the Buckmaster?


----------



## alclark2 (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow... what a buck... Congrats to the hunter. I'd be interested to hear about the hunt and follow up on if it gets the record. I hope to read about it in outdoor life. You might consider deleting this thread. If OL finds it and the pics they may decide to not do the story. (just something I've read in other magazines about getting your story/pics published.) I'd be upset if a friend put it on the internet and ruined my chance at a run for some deer of the year award.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Curious, does PA require the tag be attached before being moved?

In NY, we can fill out the tag and not attach to the deer until we get to a mode of transportation or final "resting" spot. They do this to prevent the tag from being lost during the physical drag.


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

> Quote Originally Posted by BarryvilleSport View Post
> 
> It's actually 178 and change. I was at the measuring





Matt Musto said:


> Maybe I am the Buckmaster?


Doubt it. That's the current PA state record score, not the buck that's been posted here.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

sticknstring33 said:


> Doubt it. That's the current PA state record score, not the buck that's been posted here.


I thought he was referring to the possible new state record. The current record evidently grossed 185". What ever it ends up scoring is great. I just posted what I came up with and didn't say I was right.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

phade said:


> Curious, does PA require the tag be attached before being moved?
> 
> In NY, we can fill out the tag and not attach to the deer until we get to a mode of transportation or final "resting" spot. They do this to prevent the tag from being lost during the physical drag.


Tagging — TransporTing — reporTing
Hunters (including mentored hunters who harvest a deer or
a turkey) who harvest a deer, bear, elk or turkey must follow
instructions printed on tags supplied with licenses. Big game
must be tagged immediately after harvest and before carcass
is moved. Tag must be attached to the ear of a deer or bear,
or the body of an elk and remain attached until the animal is
processed for consumption or prepared for mounting.


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Matt Musto said:


> I thought he was referring to the possible new state record. The current record evidently grossed 185". What ever it ends up scoring is great. I just posted what I came up with and didn't say I was right.


The 178" is the net score of the current record. I have no idea what this buck nets. Apparently it grosses around 190". Nobody will know unil the 60 days is up.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

I am as confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles trying to read through the scores in this thread.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

I know one thing if I shot a deer of that caliber that all my T's were crossed and my I's dotted, before I posted any pictures on the internet .


----------



## river rat23 (Aug 8, 2014)

PaBone said:


> I am as confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles trying to read through the scores in this thread.


Same here, only thing Ive gathered is that it sure doesn't look like a 190 class buck. Ive seen a couple 150s and a couple 160s wild on the hoof and a few in my hands, and that sure doesn't look over 30" bigger to me. interested to see the ending on this one...


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

pope125 said:


> I know one thing if I shot a deer of that caliber that all my T's were crossed and my I's dotted, before I posted any pictures on the internet .


Yea the OP might have splainin to do to his buddy that shot that deer when the dust clears


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Yea the OP might have splainin to do to his buddy that shot that deer when the dust clears


You think ?? If I killed a deer in Pa like that last place i would be putting pictures is on here .


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

pope125 said:


> You think ??


Well if there is an issue with moving the deer and the tag,all becUse this guy wanted to be the first one to get the story out there


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

pope125 said:


> You think ??


Well if there is an issue with moving the deer and the tag,all becUse this guy wanted to be the first one to get the story out there.OP seems to want to be the center of attention the way he is pimping that buck


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

OK, two pics with hunter deer does not have tag on rack looks to be in woods where it was killed. One pic guy has coat on, one after gutting he does not but he still looks like he is in the woods where it fell?
Other two pics show the tag...I don't see the problem?
To many on here trying to crap on a great buck kill..get a life and just be happy for the guy.


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats to the hunter on one heck of a buck! And by the way, heck yeah I'm jealous but I'll give props where they're due!


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

H20fwler said:


> OK, two pics with hunter deer does not have tag on rack looks to be in woods where it was killed. One pic guy has coat on, one after gutting he does not but he still looks like he is in the woods where it fell?
> Other two pics show the tag...I don't see the problem?
> To many on here trying to crap on a great buck kill..get a life and just be happy for the guy.


I guess immediately after harvest could also mean after field dressing? I agree with others, too much evidence out there to get this guy in trouble, I wouldn't want that stress.


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

The shooter of the buck was first to post the pics, and he shared them on a social media site(Facebook). It was then followed up and posted by a few other Pa hunting pages on Facebook way before I ever thought of posting a pic. I just thought I would share a world class whitetail with other hunters who enjoy bowhunting and trophy class animals. And as for the guys looking for any reason to drag this story and deer down, Please keep going, I find the jealousy quite humorous.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Consider the source Matt


Hey Rosie, Been shooting your crossbow?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

snapps said:


> Hey Rosie, Been shooting your crossbow?


She is sighted in out to 70.problem is since my stroke last month i am having trouble cocking it


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome deer!


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> She is sighted in out to 70.problem is since my stroke last month i am having trouble cocking it


They make those hand cranks that make it real easy, Kind of like reeling in a fish.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> She is sighted in out to 70.problem is since my stroke last month i am having trouble cocking it


What kind of cocking contraption does it have? Friend of mine just got done with chemo & isn't strong enough to pull his bow yet. He got one with a crank that's built into the handle. Pretty cool idea. The crank locks as you crank it. So you can do a little at a time if you get tired.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

You would have to have a crossbow first before u needed one of those


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

I dont have a crossbow Darrall,just some ball bustin


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I dont have a crossbow Darrall,just some ball bustin


Oh ok, thought you were serious. Heck if I had to do it to get in the woods I would. Second option before the rifle...LOL


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Capt'n D said:


> Oh ok, thought you were serious. Heck if I had to do it to get in the woods I would. Second option before the rifle...LOL


I can my bow back turned it down to 55lbs


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I can my bow back turned it down to 55lbs


Good to hear. Glad you are doing better!


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Tell your friend congrats. That is a great buck!!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

swpahunter said:


> The shooter of the buck was first to post the pics, and he shared them on a social media site(Facebook). It was then followed up and posted by a few other Pa hunting pages on Facebook way before I ever thought of posting a pic. I just thought I would share a world class whitetail with other hunters who enjoy bowhunting and trophy class animals. And as for the guys looking for any reason to drag this story and deer down, Please keep going, I find the jealousy quite humorous.


So what score did they come up with yesterday?


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll let him finish the story with the score sheet bud. He's out of state as of Saturday hunting mule deer and Mt. Lion in Idaho so nobody is gonna hear anything until he gets back. So until then you certain few guys can all keep speculating, and whatever else it is you do here. Like I said, I was just here to post a pic of a world class whitetail and potential record for other hunters to enjoy. Nothing more, nothing less. I'm signing off on this thread. Peace!:smile_red_bike:


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Let us know the outcome in 60 days. Cant wait..


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

pope125 said:


> Let us know the outcome in 60 days. Cant wait..


By his reply im wondering if it wasnt as big as first thought.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> By his reply im wondering if it wasnt as big as first thought.


LOL, I know what the outcome will be but you know what Ill sit back and see how it all plays out .


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

they keep putting them down in 2b, that is why it is hard for me to leave home


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

golfanddeernut said:


> they keep putting them down in 2b, that is why it is hard for me to leave home


Urban areas seem to produce big bucks


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

That thing is a GIANT, way to go!


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

swpahunter said:


> The shooter of the buck was first to post the pics, and he shared them on a social media site(Facebook). It was then followed up and posted by a few other Pa hunting pages on Facebook way before I ever thought of posting a pic. I just thought I would share a world class whitetail with other hunters who enjoy bowhunting and trophy class animals. And as for the guys looking for any reason to drag this story and deer down, Please keep going, I find the jealousy quite humorous.


Op I got a question for you ,regarding the picture in the back of the pickup truck. Was wondering why is the tag is on the rack and not attached to the ear?


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

pope125 said:


> Op I got a question for you ,regarding the picture in the back of the pickup truck. Was wondering why is the tag is on the rack and not attached to the ear?



Why don't you just say the deer is not tagged according to PGC game laws. Stop baiting people in ,and If you can't move on. Its unfortunate to see these PA threads going down hill and getting way off topic.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Great buck, but why isn't that man smiling from ear to ear...lol


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

pope125 said:


> Op I got a question for you ,regarding the picture in the back of the pickup truck. Was wondering why is the tag is on the rack and not attached to the ear?


Probably didn't have a safety pin and didn't want to put a hole through the ear being he's a taxidermist. Being on the horns MAY be a small fine but 99% of wardens would understand and let it slide. No one is going to lose a deer over a tag being zip tied to the horns.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

scottiwad4 said:


> NYSBowman said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed that for ya :wink:
> ...


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

NYSBowman said:


> scottiwad4 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazes me how adults would rather defend using the wrong word(or spelling) rather than correct it. They get all butt-hurt because someone corrected them.
> ...


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

scottiwad4 said:


> NYSBowman said:
> 
> 
> > It amazes me how an adult would know what someone means , but still feels the need to correct others to act superior.( which ,by the way , is against forum rules)
> ...


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

H20fwler said:


> scottiwad4 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with this 100% grammar police get old...and the professor was incorrect.
> ...


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

scottiwad4 said:


> NYSBowman said:
> 
> 
> > It amazes me how an adult would know what someone means , but still feels the need to correct others to act superior.( which ,by the way , is against forum rules)
> ...


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

I am going to withhold my opinion on the score. Then, when the official score is posted, I will join a large number of AT posters and reply with......"That's about what I thought it would score." 

Why would anyone want to go through the grief that follows posting a photo of a kill on this site? Lots of good folks on here, but the few turds that blow up each post almost make it impossible to tolerate.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

swpahunter said:


> The shooter of the buck was first to post the pics, and he shared them on a social media site(Facebook). It was then followed up and posted by a few other Pa hunting pages on Facebook way before I ever thought of posting a pic. I just thought I would share a world class whitetail with other hunters who enjoy bowhunting and trophy class animals. And as for the guys looking for any reason to drag this story and deer down, Please keep going, I find the jealousy quite humorous.





swpahunter said:


> I'll let him finish the story with the score sheet bud. He's out of state as of Saturday hunting mule deer and Mt. Lion in Idaho so nobody is gonna hear anything until he gets back. So until then you certain few guys can all keep speculating, and whatever else it is you do here. Like I said, I was just here to post a pic of a world class whitetail and potential record for other hunters to enjoy. Nothing more, nothing less. I'm signing off on this thread. Peace!:smile_red_bike:


Hey Wash Co_Archer, what did they run you off Hunting PA too. lol The hunter must have some pictures of you and your sister, for you to be pimping his deer to this extreme. No doubt it's a huge buck but he, the taxidermist, seems to think it will score in the 170-180 range as well as stated on his Facebook page.

http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=3415437&page=11

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fine-Design-Taxidermy-Hydrographics/624403464271300


----------



## Wildhunter877 (Oct 14, 2014)

I salute you my friend.You are so right about the haters who will never shoot a buck like that.That brute is 190 all day,congrats you are a legend in my book until someone tops you in PA.


----------



## Wildhunter877 (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow,I am seeing all these idiotic posts about moving the deer without the tag,what the guy was wearing,etc.Are all you haters that freaking jealous of this guys buck?Cant you just say "Good Job" and move on?All you internet forum experts make me laugh.STOP HATING PLEASE!It makes you look like a bunch of 16 year old girls,lol.What a bunch of jack ass haters on this thread.This PA hunter shot a bigger buck then you ever will in your lifetime,OK,deal with it you freakin goof balls.


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Great Buck. Pennsylvania has produced a lot of big Bucks this year.


swpahunter said:


> A friend of mine harvested what looks to be the new record Pa archery kill, and top 3 buck killed with any weapon in the state. This buck was harvested in southern Allegheny County (Forward Twp.) Unofficial green score measures around 190". He is a Licensed Pa taxidermist, and plans on doing a full body mount of the deer. He has been contacted by Outdoor Life, and North American Whitetail already so that they can publish a story on this deer. Although he doesn't look happy, lol, he is very excited about the deer. He left to get some help tracking and changed out of his camo prior to pics. Congrats Jeff!
> View attachment 2061927
> View attachment 2061929
> View attachment 2061930


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

EH, nice buck but would have been a real stud next year:wink:


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

Update on this buck, Green score from Safari club International, Pope & Young, and Boone and Crockett have put this deer at 194" and some change. All 3 scorers were within 1" of each other. Official dry scoring is scheduled in a little over a month. He has been contacted by many sponsors,including Cabela's, and been asked to do stories in quite a few magazines already. Game Commission has been in contact with him, and they to are expecting a new record. I'm sure you'll be hearing some type of press release in PA hunting magzines here soon.


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh, and Game commission let him slide on the antler tag.... LOL


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Matt Musto said:


> Hey Wash Co_Archer, what did they run you off Hunting PA too. lol The hunter must have some pictures of you and your sister, for you to be pimping his deer to this extreme. No doubt it's a huge buck but he, the taxidermist, seems to think it will score in the 170-180 range as well as stated on his Facebook page.
> 
> http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=3415437&page=11
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fine-Design-Taxidermy-Hydrographics/624403464271300


:icon_jokercolor: Buckmaster, have you heard of a score yet? just curious.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

swpahunter said:


> Update on this buck, Green score from Safari club International, Pope & Young, and Boone and Crockett have put this deer at 194" and some change. All 3 scorers were within 1" of each other. Official dry scoring is scheduled in a little over a month. He has been contacted by many sponsors,including Cabela's, and been asked to do stories in quite a few magazines already. Game Commission has been in contact with him, and they to are expecting a new record. I'm sure you'll be hearing some type of press release in PA hunting magzines here soon.


WOW!! If this holds true, Its going to make a lot of people look really really stupid!! Especially guys who comment about your sister


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

pope125 said:


> Maybe where u hunt everything is HUNKY-DORY, but not where I'm from . A couple good deer get killed and PA is the greatest place to hunt big bucks . Great buck, and congrats !!!


Every area of the State will not hold big bucks. You got a go where they are if you want to kill big bucks. I grew up in the area this buck was killed and back in my highschool days you were hard pressed to find a deer there. Amazing what 45 years will do.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

does the score even matter, big deer big congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

pope125 said:


> Op I got a question for you ,regarding the picture in the back of the pickup truck. Was wondering why is the tag is on the rack and not attached to the ear?



Really!!!!!


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

190, 180, 170 .... whatever! I'd be freaking stoked to kill that brute. 

Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Matt Musto said:


> Measurements are not official until the 60 day drying period. Has he had a P&Y scorer do an unofficial green score? Awesome deer though and I came up with 178" from a picture guess. Do you know why the deer was moved without a tag and why he put the tag on the antlers? Seems if you shoot a monster like that you would follow the rules to a T just to make sure you wouldn't get cited for a violation.





Matt Musto said:


> With all the pictures floating around the deer was definitely moved a few times before it was tagged. The hunter is also clean in some and bloody in others and also has a coat on in one. There is also a picture where there is no wound as there is in others. Then it was improperly tagged which could all result in confiscation of the animal. With the attention this buck has drawn there are a lot of apparent mistakes in the handling of the recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Matt Musto said:


> I thought he was referring to the possible new state record. The current record evidently grossed 185". What ever it ends up scoring is great. I just posted what I came up with and didn't say I was right.





Matt Musto said:


> Hey Wash Co_Archer, what did they run you off Hunting PA too. lol The hunter must have some pictures of you and your sister, for you to be pimping his deer to this extreme. No doubt it's a huge buck but he, the taxidermist, seems to think it will score in the 170-180 range as well as stated on his Facebook page.
> 
> http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=3415437&page=11
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fine-Design-Taxidermy-Hydrographics/624403464271300





snapps said:


> :icon_jokercolor: Buckmaster, have you heard of a score yet? just curious.


1. Congratulations to the hunter for killing a potential new state record

2. With the attention the hunter receives, I hope they look past the flawed handling of the recovery so it doesn't tarnish his achievement.

3. I in no way claimed that the deer definitely scored 178", it was a guess from looking at a picture.

4. Why does some troll from Oklahoma have his panties in a bunch for me and Buckmasters?

5. Washington county archer, you are not going to be famous, so you can temper your excitement.

6. Waiting for the press release and 60 day drying period score. That would be great to have the state record topped by nearly 16" of antler. No matter it shows the kind of giants PA is capable of producing.


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

Of course i'm excited for my friend who just shot the new state record, who wouldn't be? If I didn't post the pic/story somebody else would have. And to get famous? Where? lol... Kinda hard to be famous with an internet user name. Like I said, I just came here to post a pic of a world class whitetail and potential record for other people who enjoy hunting like I do. It was guys like you and a few others who tried to drag the story down. I was just defending the facts, and my friend against internet speculation. Pimpin ain't easy.... LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

swpahunter said:


> Of course i'm excited for my friend who just shot the new state record, who wouldn't be? If I didn't post the pic/story somebody else would have. And to get famous? Where? lol... Kinda hard to be famous with an internet user name. Like I said, I just came here to post a pic of a world class whitetail and potential record for other people who enjoy hunting like I do. It was guys like you and a few others who tried to drag the story down. I was just defending the facts, and my friend against internet speculation. Pimpin ain't easy.... LOLOLOLOL


I'm not trying to drag the story down, I haven't heard the story. Like I said I hope it ends up being the state record, that would be cool for Pennsylvania. Do you happen to know any measurements on the rack or how it scores around 194? No other reason besides I'm interested to see how it got there. I'm sure my mass estimations were low and probably the main beam length.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

I started hunting the mid-west like 15 years ago , mostly Illinois and can say one of the reasons was to shoot a nice deer witch I never had a chance to do in Pa. To make a long story short its nice to see some good deer starting to get shot in Pa.


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

It was green scored by Safari club International, Pope and Young, and B&C scorers. As per recommended by game commission office. I'll try to get better pics of the mass and beam length this afternoon, I'll be down at his shop.


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/pennsylvania-hunter-kills-potential-state-record-buck?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## trav1021 (Oct 11, 2012)

That is an awesome buck! I dont want to take anything away from the original thread but word has it and I saw a pic but a 205" green score buck was taken in carbon county 10 minutes from my house, I am not sure of the story and how lagit this is, but what I do know is the rack is at my taxidermist and I am going to pay a visit and get the story and the real score of the buck. Any one else hear of this?


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

They look sad, no smiles at all. What gives? You would have to play sad ASPCA commercials for days to wipe the grin from my face if that was my deer


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

swpahunter said:


> If not 190, its darn close. People don't understand the magnitude of this buck. Truly a Pa giant, pics don't do this deer any justice. State record archery kill is 185 and some change.


I thought the state record typical by bow was held by Mike Nicola and the deer was around 178??? I'm not sure though??


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Here is the Carbon county PA buck that people have been mentioning.. Not sure its been posted yet??
And it was a crossbow kill...

I don't know the guy but it was killed locally so everyone is passing the pic around..

I heard he got a fine from the game commission for tagging the antlers??? Maybe that rule should be changed!!!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Scotty C said:


> Here is the Carbon county PA buck that people have been mentioning.. Not sure its been posted yet??
> And it was a crossbow kill...
> 
> I don't know the guy but it was killed locally so everyone is passing the pic around..
> ...


Wow that is a giant too. They should change that rule, no one that kills a big deer seems to follow it and I don't here it being enforced much either. Congrats to that guy.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Scotty C said:


> Here is the Carbon county PA buck that people have been mentioning.. Not sure its been posted yet??
> And it was a crossbow kill...
> 
> I don't know the guy but it was killed locally so everyone is passing the pic around..
> ...


Glad he got fined , should of !! Why should the law change ? Cause people are to lazy to obey the law ?? Maybe the game commission should start taking the deer away from these guy .


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Matt Musto said:


> Wow that is a giant too. They should change that rule, no one that kills a big deer seems to follow it and I don't here it being enforced much either. Congrats to that guy.


Why should they change it?? If you can't put a tag on the deer the right way legally , what other laws are you breaking ??


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

im not trying to be a skeptic, because that deer is absolutely a trophy..and mass does add up quick. however, it takes a lot of bone to make 190 and I just don't see it!


----------



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

Dunno the story but heard this one was green scored at 187". Bedford county buck


----------



## trav1021 (Oct 11, 2012)

scotty c ur from saylorsburg I see. I am from Jim Thorpe just bought a house and some property in Mahoning Township (lehighton) so we are pretty close. And I hear new things about that buck everyday. I figured it was a crossbow kill but I am going to check out the rack one of these days and get the story from the taxidermist.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

13third said:


> View attachment 2089404
> 
> Dunno the story but heard this one was green scored at 187". Bedford county buck


Not even close to 187'


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

pope125 said:


> Why should they change it?? If you can't put a tag on the deer the right way legally , what other laws are you breaking ??


Cmon Pope. I hunted Ohio and shot one I went to get mounted. I tagged it the PA way. First thing the taxidermist says is "Why did you do that?" I say because that's the way I grew up doing it. Next words out of his mouth "Bring me another one like that and I'm charging you to fix it."
Of all the game law violations that I could commit, if I shoot a deer like that I hope the Game Commission is smart enough to realize that is VERY petty. There was even a picture of a commisioner in PA Outdoor News with a deer tagged the wrong way.
By the way I also drive 5 mph over the speed limit. I have never gotten pulled over for it.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

A lot of you guys flat out don't know how to score. The deer is every bit of 190. I'm guessing mass at 6 and 5 all the way through nearly. Mains will topple 30 inches. Tines all look to be over 10 each. And the we're talking about typical here, are we not? No way the CC buck will score as a typical. 

Telling you, this site is awful. Not even the site, the some of the hunters that make it up. I can't believe the BS I'm reading about tagging it before it moved, and tagging the wrong spot. Even if you noticed it, what is wrong with you that you would want to bring it to the front and get someone in trouble for it? *** people.....


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

pope125 said:


> Not even close to 187'


You obviously don't realize how quickly trash adds up on an antler...


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

vonfoust said:


> Cmon Pope. I hunted Ohio and shot one I went to get mounted. I tagged it the PA way. First thing the taxidermist says is "Why did you do that?" I say because that's the way I grew up doing it. Next words out of his mouth "Bring me another one like that and I'm charging you to fix it."
> Of all the game law violations that I could commit, if I shoot a deer like that I hope the Game Commission is smart enough to realize that is VERY petty. There was even a picture of a commisioner in PA Outdoor News with a deer tagged the wrong way.
> By the way I also drive 5 mph over the speed limit. I have never gotten pulled over for it.


Then your taxidermist is a dope, He's going to change you to fix a .5 inch slit in its ear . Give me a break .


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> You obviously don't realize how quickly trash adds up on an antler...


Show me the score sheet and prove me wrong , but I don't see 187'


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

pope125 said:


> Show me the score sheet and prove me wrong , but I don't see 187'


That really wouldn't prove anything as you'd still be skeptical of the measurements. But when you have a 12-15pt animal with multiple points 3-5 inches, it adds up quickly.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> That really wouldn't prove anything as you'd still be skeptical of the measurements. But when you have a 12-15pt animal with multiple points 3-5 inches, it adds up quickly.


So you really didn't put a tape to it ?? So your guessing ?? See I would believe the score sheet , prove me wrong. Be the first to admit when I'm wrong .


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

pope125 said:


> So you really didn't put a tape to it ?? So your guessing ??


I have no history with the deer before 5 minutes ago so uh, no. Let me post a picture of a deer I do have history with to see how close your guesstimate is. But I'll need a second.


----------



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

pope125 said:


> Not even close to 187'


Best get yourself an appointment at the optometrist. Stevie Wonder could see that buck is pushing 180's.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

not one 190'


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

pope125, only help I'll give is 11 scoreable points.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> pope125, only help I'll give is 11 scoreable points.
> 
> View attachment 2089448
> [/QUO
> ...


----------



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> pope125, only help I'll give is 11 scoreable points.
> 
> View attachment 2089448


Not taking anyones side, but that is an absolutlely terrible picture to use to try and score that buck.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

pope125 said:


> Then your taxidermist is a dope, He's going to change you to fix a .5 inch slit in its ear . Give me a break .


An Ohio taxidermist who had never seen someone do such a stupid thing, creating more work for him, yes. Why not just change the rule like all the Midwestern states you hunt? What's wrong with that?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

pope125 said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> > pope125, only help I'll give is 11 scoreable points.
> ...


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure why I'm wasting my time with you. You have some type of disability associated with seeing and comprehending things. Or you're trying to back out. But one last shot, I'll spell it out for you. I have no history with the 187 you said I didn't put a tape to. I told you points add up to inches quickly. To gauge your scoring ability I am posting a picture for you to score, with a deer i have put a tape to. I was simply being nice in telling you it had 11 scoreable points to help you out.
> ...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I could care less about the great 11 pointer you shot and what it scores . Back out of what I got nothing to prove to you . Have a nice day !!


Yea, not surprised. I tape one and suddenly you don't care. Ok.....


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

A couple great bucks there. Congratulations to both of them. It always amazes me when someone does something over the top, people want to pick at it from a distance. Why not congratulate them and let it go unless proved to be otherwise. Why try to tear something down needlessly?


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

vonfoust said:


> An Ohio taxidermist who had never seen someone do such a stupid thing, creating more work for him, yes. Why not just change the rule like all the Midwestern states you hunt? What's wrong with that?


Putting a .5 cut in the ear is no big deal !! If I killed anything to the state record the tag would go in the ear, cause its what its say in the game laws. Imo you shoot a big deer you do things by the law, why would you bring attention to yourself .


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Yea, not surprised. I tape one and suddenly you don't care. Ok.....


Congraulations !!! You got some practice .


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

pope125 said:


> Congraulations !!! You got some practice .


People like you are the reason I have 500 posts in 8 years. I never post because of people like you, and when I post, it's because of people like you.

But I won't hold it against you you're too scared to show your ignorance of scoring pictures.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

pope125 said:


> Why should they change it?? If you can't put a tag on the deer the right way legally , what other laws are you breaking ??


They should change it because it is silly. Who wants to stick a pin through a buck you are planning on having mounted? You do not need to tag an elk through the ear, but have to tag a bear or deer through the ear. How does that make any sense?


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

Scotty C said:


> Here is the Carbon county PA buck that people have been mentioning.. Not sure its been posted yet??
> And it was a crossbow kill...
> 
> I don't know the guy but it was killed locally so everyone is passing the pic around..
> ...


I know this guy through a family member. It was shot on private land. Mysteriously 3 monster buck escaped a deer farm less than 10 miles away only a year ago. Then a monster buck like this is shot near the farm where the deer escaped. Coincidence? it could be possible it is free range, but I believe this is one of the escaped penned deer, that escaped a year ago.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

pope125 said:


> Why should they change it?? If you can't put a tag on the deer the right way legally , what other laws are you breaking ??


Pope, you are barking up the wrong tree. I tag every deer I've killed, correctly, even the bucks hanging on my wall. Doesn't hurt the mount a bit. I'm just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> pope125, only help I'll give is 11 scoreable points.
> 
> View attachment 2089448


Do you have any pictures of the mount or side angles? I'll take a shot.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Perry24 said:


> They should change it because it is silly. Who wants to stick a pin through a buck you are planning on having mounted? You do not need to tag an elk through the ear, but have to tag a bear or deer through the ear. How does that make any sense?


You could poke 10 pin holes thru the ear of a deer and you would never see them . I hunted the Yukon a few years ago and killed a 70' moose and one of the laws was you could not move the antlers from the kill site till all the meat was out first . Killed the bull at 1pm got half the meat out by dark , and had to tie the horns to a tree before we got the meat out the next day. We were probably hundreds of miles from any kind of road or civilization so who would of know if we removed the horns or not? No one!! You think I would of jeopardize all the time , money , effect , to not play buy the law. Guess you wouldn't understand that would you ??


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

pope125 said:


> You could poke 10 pin holes thru the ear of a deer and you would never see them . I hunted the Yukon a few years ago and killed a 70' moose and one of the laws was you could not move the antlers from the kill site till all the meat was out first . Killed the bull at 1pm got half the meat out by dark , and had to tie the horns to a tree before we got the meat out the next day. We were probably hundreds of miles from any kind of road or civilization so who would of know if we removed the horns or not? No one!! You think I would of jeopardize all the time , money , effect , to not play buy the law. Guess you wouldn't understand that would you ??


Pretty cool that your bull died right next to a tree so you could tie off the antlers. I'm assuming you never exceed the posted speed limit, do you?

Here's a picture that'll make your head spin off your shoulders. The doe was half on and half off my property.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

pope125 said:


> Not even close to 187'


It a lot closer than u think i bet!!


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Perry24 said:


> Pretty cool that your bull died right next to a tree so you could tie off the antlers. I'm assuming you never exceed the posted speed limit, do you?
> 
> Here's a picture that'll make your head spin off your shoulders. The doe was half on and half off my property.
> 
> ...


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Who cares do what u want !! When I get into some camps and people ask where Im from I say Pa and I get this sorta laugh out of the side of there mouth . Ask the quide why are you laughing that I'm from Pa , he goes I just had like 4 guys from Pa in camp last week the most uneducated and clueless people I ever meet. Understand know why Pa gets a bad name .. And you can see it on this thread . The hell with you , the hell with the law , I due what I want .


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

pope125 said:


> Who cares do what u want !! When I get into some camps and people ask where Im from I say Pa and I get this sorta laugh out of the side of there mouth . Ask the quide why are you laughing that I'm from Pa , he goes I just had like 4 guys from Pa in camp last week the most uneducated and clueless people I ever meet. Understand know why Pa gets a bad name .. And you can see it on this thread . The hell with you , the hell with the law , I due what I want .


They're only laughing at you...


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

pope125 said:


> Who cares do what u want !! When I get into some camps and people ask where Im from I say Pa and I get this sorta laugh out of the side of there mouth . Ask the quide why are you laughing that I'm from Pa , he goes I just had like 4 guys from Pa in camp last week the most uneducated and clueless people I ever meet. Understand know why Pa gets a bad name .. And you can see it on this thread . The hell with you , the hell with the law , I due what I want .


I agree with you here. But I don't think it has anything to do with tagging deer.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

I read the first few posts and new this thread was headed for a trainwreck


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> Do you have any pictures of the mount or side angles? I'll take a shot.


I only used this picture to illustrate how a picture can be a bit misleading. My intent was for you to score off of this picture. If you want, take a guess and I'll post something else. Not to derail the thread but.... ha ha


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

He looks so mad lol smile you just killed a monster!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I only used this picture to illustrate how a picture can be a bit misleading. My intent was for you to score off of this picture. If you want, take a guess and I'll post something else. Not to derail the thread but.... ha ha


don't worry this thread is derailed.

134"


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> don't worry this thread is derailed.
> 
> 134"


He netted about that, 135 7/8, if that is what you were going for.


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

Great Buck!!
Congrats to Jeff
Aguri!!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> He netted about that, 135 7/8, if that is what you were going for.
> 
> View attachment 2089623
> 
> ...


What was the gross? I was way off but that first pic, like you said, is misleading.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> What was the gross? I was way off but that first pic, like you said, is misleading.


160 2/8. But I was told on here that is my number that I used to make up a score since no where in the scoring systems can you get a "gross" score....


----------



## pse8point (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/bi...ls-potential-state-record-buck?src=SOC&dom=fb

I believe that the buck is in the 190's, but it appears he was shot with a crossbow.


----------



## pse8point (Feb 13, 2010)

I am shocked that they put that much info on the story. I imagine that the farmer will be getting at least 500 calls to hunt his property before archery next season. I am a little happy to see the number pop up on outdoor lifes page, but again it is not official. Seems all of the doubters of the original post might need some excuses as to why they were so off on the score


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

My taxidermist had zero problem


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 2061949
> Here is another view. This buck was shot within miles of where I hunt. Believe me, there are more than just him with that size rack around the area he was taken in.


Keep telling that to everybody and you'll have everyone within a 20 mile radius hunting in that area come rifle season and bow season next year.


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

MWoody said:


> Keep telling that to everybody and you'll have everyone within a 20 mile radius hunting in that area come rifle season and bow season next year.


Believe me, the area is no secret. Lots of guys hunt the area. Most of the land is private, but the deer still see a fair amount of pressure. Problem is, most of the guys don't watch their scent, wind direction or how they enter and exit the properties. I see the same guys hunting the same 12' high ladder stands day after day. That's the reasons why 10% of the hunters shoot 90% of the deer.


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

True that! 

Western pa is a new definition of hunting pressure. Even on heavily posted private land. Wma 2a and 2b probably gets it the most.

In pa "posted" is french for "good hunting" so you will always have someone with you.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

speedbird said:


> My taxidermist had zero problem
> View attachment 2089734


Thank you !!!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/hunting/hunting_whitetail-deer-hunting_pa_0805_01/
Here's the current Xbow state record. I'm sorry I don't see that buck beating this one!! I've seen this one in person he is enormous


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Wow What a brute! Congrats to your buddy! Awesome buck!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

jacobh said:


> http://www.gameandfishmag.com/hunting/hunting_whitetail-deer-hunting_pa_0805_01/
> Here's the current Xbow state record. I'm sorry I don't see that buck beating this one!! I've seen this one in person he is enormous


It won't have to. The new buck will score as a typical...


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks man for some reason I ha a major brain fart could not figure that out. Not sure why lol. Just kept looking at score and was like no way!!! Sorry bout that


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

every year i see pics of a "new state record". some great bucks for sure, but deductions usually kill the net. thats what i see happening with this deer.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

We used to tag the antlers a few years ago in PA. Not sure why they changed it.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

trav1021 said:


> scotty c ur from saylorsburg I see. I am from Jim Thorpe just bought a house and some property in Mahoning Township (lehighton) so we are pretty close. And I hear new things about that buck everyday. I figured it was a crossbow kill but I am going to check out the rack one of these days and get the story from the taxidermist.


Trav... Just a quick drive to Jim Thorpe from my house.. 
That's a dandy buck for our area. 
Did you see this one shot in Broadheadsville?


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

pope125 said:


> Thank you !!!


Dude get a grip!!! There's about 10 posts from you complaining about a deer tagged on the antler.. 
Get off your soapbox. 
We have enough deer getting shot by scumbags at night with spotlights and guns around here, I'm not worried if some successful hunter tags his deer in the ear or the antler. Maybe you need something else to do with your time instead of trolling a hunting site, being a jealous douche and looking for an argument with every post you make.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Scotty C said:


> Trav... Just a quick drive to Jim Thorpe from my house..
> That's a dandy buck for our area.
> Did you see this one shot in Broadheadsville?
> View attachment 2090431


This deer is totally legit...
Shot two miles from the high school I teach at by a students father..


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Great looking deer


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Scotty C said:


> Dude get a grip!!! There's about 10 posts from you complaining about a deer tagged on the antler..
> Get off your soapbox.
> We have enough deer getting shot by scumbags at night with spotlights and guns around here, I'm not worried if some successful hunter tags his deer in the ear or the antler. Maybe you need something else to do with your time instead of trolling a hunting site, being a jealous douche and looking for an argument with every post you make.


I did a lot with my time yesterday spent like 4 hours took all the pictures from this site drew up a nice long letter and sent it to my friend that works for the PGC . Screw u !!! Jealous of what his 190', no need to be .


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

pope125 said:


> I did a lot with my time yesterday spent like 4 hours took all the pictures from this site drew up a nice long letter and sent it to my friend that works for the PGC . Screw u !!! Jealous of what his 190', no need to be .


The mods might like to know what your up to......


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Absolute Archer said:


> The mods might like to know what your up to......


What did I do wrong ??


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

pope125 said:


> What did I do wrong ??


Your abusively trying to get members in trouble over something silly. And is not something hunters should do to other hunters.

A tag placement is no need to try and get people in trouble.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

:behindsof

Uh oh.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Absolute Archer said:


> Your abusively trying to get members in trouble over something silly. And is not something hunters should do to other hunters.
> 
> A tag placement is no need to try and get people in trouble.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

pope125 said:


> Absolute Archer said:
> 
> 
> > Your abusively trying to get members in trouble over something silly. And is not something hunters should do to other hunters.
> ...


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Absolute Archer said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> > You said you spent 4 hours pulling pictures off this thread to send them to your friend the game warden.
> ...


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

pope125 said:


> Absolute Archer said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't sent it to a game warden , where did I say THAT? HORNS AND NO FACES, NOT TRYING TO GET ANYBODY IN TROUBLE .
> ...


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

pope125 said:


> I did a lot with my time yesterday spent like 4 hours *took all the pictures from this site *drew up a nice long letter and sent it to *my friend that works for the PGC* . Screw u !!! Jealous of what his 190', no need to be .


How should someone take this post.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Absolute Archer said:


> How should someone take this post.


I sent a letter regarding a lot of things , my intention was not to get anyone in trouble, why you think I just sent picture of the horns. Never even said where the pictures came from . Said maybe we should change the tagging of deer cause it seems like most of the hunters don't tag the deer the legal way .


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

pope125 said:


> I sent a letter regarding a lot of things , my intention was not to get anyone in trouble, why you think I just sent picture of the horns. Never even said where the pictures came from . Said maybe we should change the tagging of deer cause it seems like most of the hunters don't tag the deer the legal way .


You should take up bowling and stay off the hunting sights. If you sent something to the PGC you need your ***** beat.


----------



## DustinArner (Oct 7, 2013)

Tracker12 said:


> You should take up bowling and stay off the hunting sights. If you sent something to the PGC you need your ***** beat.


Sending something to game commission regarding antler tagging could go positive in your perspective influencing change. He's not making a hit list. I agree with sending a letter with no faces. Rules are rules. Give guys an inch, they'll take a mile. They need to either enforce the law stricter or change it. Because somebody is being mature considering the situation instead "beating ****", everyone gets all worked up. This all started with an out of context comment that a few people here decided to jump on. Read any forum and this problem is brought up in pictures. Some change should happen. Pope is the only one doing something about it.


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

Maybe just use a safety pin and tag the ear like the book tells you too.
All the money spent on huntin gear a safety pin is cheap. 
I personally think it's a goofy law, but it is the legal way to tag a PA deer.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

pope125 said:


> I did a lot with my time yesterday spent like 4 hours took all the pictures from this site drew up a nice long letter and sent it to my friend that works for the PGC . Screw u !!! Jealous of what his 190', no need to be .


I hope you included my pictures. If not, pm me your email and I will send you some.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Perry24 said:


> I hope you included my pictures. If not, pm me your email and I will send you some.



Just post them up on here.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Anyone else get any threatening private messages from pope125?? 
Just got one telling me he wants my address and wants to come and see how big my balls are.. I find that disturbing on so many levels that he wants to know their size!!!!

I also find it disturbing that he's snooping on my profile actually looking for the address! 

Hey mods, I think maybe some action should be taken here?


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 2061949
> Here is another view. This buck was shot within miles of where I hunt. Believe me, there are more than just him with that size rack around the area he was taken in.


That buck will hit 190" all day....outstanding deer and congrat's to your buddy!


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Scotty C said:


> Anyone else get any threatening private messages from pope125??
> Just got one telling me he wants my address and wants to come and see how big my balls are.. I find that disturbing on so many levels that he wants to know their size!!!!
> 
> I also find it disturbing that he's snooping on my profile actually looking for the address!
> ...


I didn't know you basic information was private ?? Anybody can see your info , so hows that snooping ?? You call me a Douche , Only thing I said was say it to my face instead of hiding behind a computer!!Tracker 12 said I need my ass beat , didn't see me go running to the Mods .


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

pope125 said:


> I didn't know you basic information was private ?? Anybody can see your info , so hows that snooping ?? You call me a Douche , Only thing I said was say it to my face instead of hiding behind a computer!!Tracker 12 said I need my ass beat , didn't see me go running to the Mods .


Wow! What a disappointment. Guy shoots a beautiful buck and it degrades to this kind of thing. 

Congrats to the shooter, I would love to get a crack at one like that in Pa.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

Only in PA. Pope your right people need to follow rules.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Another tranquil morning in PA.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Scotty C said:


> Anyone else get any threatening private messages from pope125??
> Just got one telling me he wants my address and wants to come and see how big my balls are.. I find that disturbing on so many levels that he wants to know their size!!!!
> 
> I also find it disturbing that he's snooping on my profile actually looking for the address!
> ...


I can't stop laughing about this. Ha ha ha!!!


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Pistolero17 said:


> Only in PA. Pope your right people need to follow rules.


I guess I'm the wrong one in all this ?? I follow the rules do it by the book where ever I hunted and I'm the wrong one for not doing things the way everyone else does . Everyone breaks the law does it the way they want, I guess I'm suppose to do the same . Everyone have a great Sunday .


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!!!! He he


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

nicko said:


> I can't stop laughing about this. Ha ha ha!!!


Lmao!!!
I thought at least someone would get a laugh outta that!

On a different subject. I actually apologize for derailing this thread. 
Most of us tag our deer the correct way but I'm not gonna crucify a guy for placing his tag on the antlers. 

Some really big bucks hitting the ground in PA this year. Congrats to all the hunters showing their pics on AT for us to see.


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

It must be very difficult for some to drive on the highway and see all the people breaking the posted speed limit!! We should take their cars away!!!!!


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

L


Hammer 1 said:


> It must be very difficult for some to drive on the highway and see all the people breaking the posted speed limit!! We should take their cars away!!!!!


Exactly!!! 
Nobody is without fault and I'm not just talking about game laws. 

Congrats to the guys who killed these monster bucks in PA.


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

pope125 said:


> I sent a letter regarding a lot of things , my intention was not to get anyone in trouble, why you think I just sent picture of the horns. Never even said where the pictures came from . Said maybe we should change the tagging of deer cause it seems like most of the hunters don't tag the deer the legal way .


LOL. No dog in this fight but that is the worst backpedal I've seen here in a while.


----------



## xcmandan (Aug 23, 2008)

*South East Pa Buck*








My pa Buck. Harvested October 30, 2014. 170-2/8ths


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow! That is a whopper. Beautiful deer. Congrats.


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

Can I ask a silly question? But 1st I'd like to say Congrats to the archer who killed that buck. Wow! Great Job! Now my question. Why in the world does it matter WHERE you tag a deer? Seriously! Why does it matter to the Game Commission where you tag a deer? Is there a reasoning behind it? Makes no sense to me. I seems to me that as long as the animal is tagged somewhere then a guy should be good. In case some Dudly Do Right reads this Please don't answer "Because it's the Law!" because that's not the purpose of my question.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Does not look anything close to a record buck to me unless Pennsylvania has tiny deer.


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

azscorpion said:


> Does not look anything close to a record buck to me unless Pennsylvania has tiny deer.


Current typical archery record is 178 2/8...


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

LvToHunt said:


> Can I ask a silly question? But 1st I'd like to say Congrats to the archer who killed that buck. Wow! Great Job! Now my question. Why in the world does it matter WHERE you tag a deer? Seriously! Why does it matter to the Game Commission where you tag a deer? Is there a reasoning behind it? Makes no sense to me. I seems to me that as long as the animal is tagged somewhere then a guy should be good. In case some Dudly Do Right reads this Please don't answer "Because it's the Law!" because that's not the purpose of my question.


Well, you have to have rules and laws and in order to ensure compliance for all the rules and laws, no matter how minor or major, violations need to be enforced. Plus, designating one specific tagging point on a deer makes it easy for a game warden to tell in a glance whether or not a deer has been tagged and tagged properly. Without encorcement of this rule or other rules, some hunters will find other laws to stretch or break. Enforcement of the law keeps hunters honest not just in how they tag their deer but how to approach other areas of their hunt. If they know they might get pinched for improper tagging, they will be more likely to just push with other issues like not wearing the required amount of hunter orange, not carrying a valid ID with them, having an extra tag on them that doesn't belong to them, etc.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

xcmandan said:


> View attachment 2094656
> 
> My pa Buck. Harvested October 30, 2014. 170-2/8ths


(((((DAMN IT))))) I watched that buck all summer long and he was my target this year. Now I am glad I didn't wait and pass up the buck I did shoot waiting on this guy any longer being that he was already dead when I started to really go after him in November. Congrats on a great buck. Here is a nice pic of him in velvet. Kinda took the wind out of my sails for next year:wink:

Again congrats on a great buck. PM sent.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

xcmandan said:


> View attachment 2094656
> 
> My pa Buck. Harvested October 30, 2014. 170-2/8ths


Wow man what a giant!! Please start a thread up on your pa trophy and please share the story on him and some pics.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

As for OP yes that buck is a beast and I hope for the hunters sake he does have a record setting deer. It would be in a category of its own as he shot it with a crossbow. 

I work with a guy who lives in Claritin and his buddy shot a massive buck out of his spot that was scored at mid 160's. I am waiting on pics but will share when I get them.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Billy H said:


> (((((DAMN IT))))) I watched that buck all summer long and he was my target this year. Now I am glad I didn't wait and pass up the buck I did shoot waiting on this guy any longer being that he was already dead when I started to really go after him in November. Congrats on a great buck. Here is a nice pic of him in velvet. Kinda took the wind out of my sails for next year:wink:
> 
> Again congrats on a great buck. PM sent.



Not the same deer , look and you can see like 5 or 6 differences in the two bucks.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

pope125 said:


> Not the same deer , look and you can see like 5 or 6 differences in the two bucks.



You have to remember my pic was taken in July. The brow tines are a dead give away as well as the G2's and their relationship to the G3's. I hope your right and it is two different deer but I am afraid its one and the same.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Billy H said:


> You have to remember my pic was taken in July. The brow tines are a dead give away as well as the G2's and their relationship to the G3's. I hope your right and it is two different deer but I am afraid its one and the same.


Bill, just a FYI I think that deer was killed in chester county !!


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

MWoody said:


> As for OP yes that buck is a beast and I hope for the hunters sake he does have a record setting deer. It would be in a category of its own as he shot it with a crossbow.
> 
> I work with a guy who lives in Claritin and his buddy shot a massive buck out of his spot that was scored at mid 160's. I am waiting on pics but will share when I get them.


 This buck was shot in Clairton this year. May be the one you are talking about.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

There are a lot of similarities that make the deer look like the same one like the brows but the deer that was killed looks a lot wider.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

irnwrkr3 said:


> View attachment 2094838
> This buck was shot in Clairton this year. May be the one you are talking about.


Nope I saw that one. This guy I work with said its not very wide but long tines and great mass.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

nicko said:


> There are a lot of similarities that make the deer look like the same one like the brows but the deer that was killed looks a lot wider.


Nick I hope you and pope are right. Will see if OP returns PM.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

LvToHunt said:


> Can I ask a silly question? But 1st I'd like to say Congrats to the archer who killed that buck. Wow! Great Job! Now my question. Why in the world does it matter WHERE you tag a deer? Seriously! Why does it matter to the Game Commission where you tag a deer? Is there a reasoning behind it? Makes no sense to me. I seems to me that as long as the animal is tagged somewhere then a guy should be good. In case some Dudly Do Right reads this Please don't answer "Because it's the Law!" because that's not the purpose of my question.


Silly laws are made to free up the courts, so someone can't take the issue to court and say the warden never looked under the tail for the tag. Jersey doesn't want you to put the tag on the deer, so it can't be claimed as lost on the drag out. PA doesn't require your licence to be visible, but Jersey does. Wish they would all get together and make one standard. BTW, nice bucks posted, congrats to the hunters!


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

While we're at it this was shot in pa as well


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

MWoody said:


> Nope I saw that one. This guy I work with said its not very wide but long tines and great mass.


Sounds like a nice buck. I'd like to see pics of that buck. This area of 2b is starting to produce really good bucks every year.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

jrmsoccer32 said:


> While we're at it this was shot in pa as well
> 
> View attachment 2094848


Wow is that a stud!! Do u know which WMU or GPS...lmao just kiddin!!!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Billy H said:


> (((((DAMN IT))))) I watched that buck all summer long and he was my target this year. Now I am glad I didn't wait and pass up the buck I did shoot waiting on this guy any longer being that he was already dead when I started to really go after him in November. Congrats on a great buck. Here is a nice pic of him in velvet. Kinda took the wind out of my sails for next year:wink:
> 
> Again congrats on a great buck. PM sent.


lol... at first I thought u were just playing... but u actually serious aren't u.... dewd... not same buck... for one... buck in pic ain't 170"....


----------



## postcount=IQ (Dec 3, 2013)

tsilvers said:


> lol... at first I thought u were just playing... but u actually serious aren't u.... dewd... not same buck... for one... buck in pic ain't 170"....


Deff not the same. Beam tip locations are a dead give away


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

MWoody said:


> Wow is that a stud!! Do u know which WMU or GPS...lmao just kiddin!!!


From what I know which is very little it was in 2c but I could be entirely wrong.


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

Billy H said:


> You have to remember my pic was taken in July. The brow tines are a dead give away as well as the G2's and their relationship to the G3's. I hope your right and it is two different deer but I am afraid its one and the same.


Billy H, I gotta agree with him. Clearly a different deer. Beam tips are in different locations plus there a few other differences. Hopefully your deer is still alive because "your" deer ain't the dead one in the pic.


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

nicko said:


> Well, you have to have rules and laws and in order to ensure compliance for all the rules and laws, no matter how minor or major, violations need to be enforced. Plus, designating one specific tagging point on a deer makes it easy for a game warden to tell in a glance whether or not a deer has been tagged and tagged properly. Without encorcement of this rule or other rules, some hunters will find other laws to stretch or break. Enforcement of the law keeps hunters honest not just in how they tag their deer but how to approach other areas of their hunt. If they know they might get pinched for improper tagging, they will be more likely to just push with other issues like not wearing the required amount of hunter orange, not carrying a valid ID with them, having an extra tag on them that doesn't belong to them, etc.


I'm not buying it. To me, giving a guy a ticket for tagging the antler instead of the ear is petty. Yeah, I've heard the "rules are rules" arguement before and I understand it. I'm not saying go out there with no orange on or not carry an ID. The basic intention of the law is to make sure that you tag your deer. There's more to it than that I realize but I say make it simple for the hunter. Anymore, it's seems like the laws are getting more complicated every year. Either way it's your law, so I don't have a dog in this fight. It just seems petty that's all. It's not that hard for a GW to inspect a deer and tag and be on his way. I'll give you an example, we killed a bull a few years ago. We had freezer IN the camper. We quartered him up and put the meat in there until we got back home to finish the job properly. Antlers were on TOP of the camper with the tag on them. Law here is the tag stays with the meat. So technically your supposed to transfer tag from the ear, horn, hock or wherever to the meat once it's butchered. GW comes into camp, does his job, and he does mention the tag is still on the antlers and should be w/ the meat. In our minds, since the meat and antlers were in camp together the tag was with meat! He saw it different and said technically they were apart and tag wasn't with the meat. His main thing though was that he was impressed that we had generator and freezer. He actually THANKED us for taking such good care of our game. He was less than impressed w/ the next camp down the road. IMHO That's how a GW should be. He recognized that we were bunch of guys out there trying to do the right thing. He could a wrote a ticket because "rules are rules" but he didn't. Instead he was helpful which left a good impression in mind. Some of these new guys I can't say the same thing.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

LvToHunt said:


> Billy H, I gotta agree with him. Clearly a different deer. Beam tips are in different locations plus there a few other differences. Hopefully your deer is still alive because "your" deer ain't the dead one in the pic.


Not sure why you put the word YOUR in quotation? Never called that deer mine or any other deer for that matter till I have them on the ground. Still say it is very strong possibility it is the same buck. Wont be the first time I was wrong.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Billy H said:


> Not sure why you put the word YOUR in quotation? Never called that deer mine or any other deer for that matter till I have them on the ground. Still say it is very strong possibility it is the same buck. Wont be the first time I was wrong.


No chance that there the same deer.


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

to all on here complaining about tag placement and illegal acts, let's find something else to complain to the PGC about....more like poaching, trespassing (even though that's more a Police issue here), etc...Don't you think if the Game Warden really wants to prosecute or fine these people, they could find their pictures of the deer tagged everywhere (even on this site). For somebody, to take 4 hours out of their time and then create a letter to the friend at the PGC to "make them aware" of this situation and instances, is just plain ignorant and rude to me. I too follow the rules to a T, and will continue to do so, but to come on a site continually and complain about where the deer is tagged, is very nit-picky to me. All these deer were studs, and a big congrats to the hunters who put the time in to kill them. Again, if the PGC really wants to fine these people, there is enough evidence with their own pictures to do so....they don't need another hunter compiling pics and letters to make them aware of it. I certainly hope the PGC is more concerned about the number of poachers and other illegal deer taken this year than to get to too wrapped up in this. There is a case pending here right in my own area that has been pending before season including two huge illegal buck kills and they still haven't solved it, and with a lot of locals having information related to the incidents...I would much rather see these people go down, then another member of our hunting community actually tagging their kill, but just not applying in the appropriate place. Just my two cents.......


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

Billy H said:


> Not sure why you put the word YOUR in quotation? Never called that deer mine or any other deer for that matter till I have them on the ground. Still say it is very strong possibility it is the same buck. Wont be the first time I was wrong.


I used the term "your" deer because I assumed the velvet pic was taken from "your" trail cam. Was I wrong? We all know what happens when you assume something! LOL It was a way to differeniate the deer you killed, the velvet pic, and the other deer that was killed. Never meant to say that you were claiming that he killed "your" buck. BTW They ARE different deer. Numerous differences. Look close. This is good news for you and should give you hope for next season.


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

perryhunter4 said:


> to all on here complaining about tag placement and illegal acts, let's find something else to complain to the PGC about....more like poaching, trespassing (even though that's more a Police issue here), etc...Don't you think if the Game Warden really wants to prosecute or fine these people, they could find their pictures of the deer tagged everywhere (even on this site). For somebody, to take 4 hours out of their time and then create a letter to the friend at the PGC to "make them aware" of this situation and instances, is just plain ignorant and rude to me. I too follow the rules to a T, and will continue to do so, but to come on a site continually and complain about where the deer is tagged, is very nit-picky to me. All these deer were studs, and a big congrats to the hunters who put the time in to kill them. Again, if the PGC really wants to fine these people, there is enough evidence with their own pictures to do so....they don't need another hunter compiling pics and letters to make them aware of it. I certainly hope the PGC is more concerned about the number of poachers and other illegal deer taken this year than to get to too wrapped up in this. There is a case pending here right in my own area that has been pending before season including two huge illegal buck kills and they still haven't solved it, and with a lot of locals having information related to the incidents...I would much rather see these people go down, then another member of our hunting community actually tagging their kill, but just not applying in the appropriate place. Just my two cents.......


Well said!


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

postcount=IQ said:


> Deff not the same. Beam tip locations are a dead give away


X2....... Look at where the main beams end on both bucks and its easily not the same buck.


----------



## xcmandan (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Billy H I got your PM. You can rest assured that your Buck is still walking around unless another hunter has tagged him. The picture you posted is a different Buck. Not the same area either. But your buck is a Slammer.....no doubt!!!!!


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

xcmandan said:


> Hey Billy H I got your PM. You can rest assured that your Buck is still walking around unless another hunter has tagged him. The picture you posted is a different Buck. Not the same area either. But your buck is a Slammer.....no doubt!!!!!


This is good news. PM SENT.


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

xcmandan said:


> Hey Billy H I got your PM. You can rest assured that your Buck is still walking around unless another hunter has tagged him. The picture you posted is a different Buck. Not the same area either. But your buck is a Slammer.....no doubt!!!!!


so it is "his" deer after all. good to see AT got this straightned out.


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

No update on the original buck in this thread and an official score...the 60 day dry period is up?


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

thats what usually happens. they don't net anywhere near what folks thought, and they disappear.

i'd love to see pa break into the 190,s but i see alot of asyematry on this buck. hopefully he can get r dun.


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

There was a couple local newspaper articles a week or so ago that said it would probably break the record. Nothing official yet that I know of.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

I honestly don't think it should be able to be the state record bow kill as it was killed with an xbow.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Thought they ha a seperate record for xbows? I know the guy who has the sate record non typical Xbow buck so I think they would be seperate


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

jacobh said:


> Thought they ha a seperate record for xbows? I know the guy who has the sate record non typical Xbow buck so I think they would be seperate


I thought so too but this came right from their Facebook page today.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

MWoody said:


> I honestly don't think it should be able to be the state record bow kill as it was killed with an xbow.


boo hoo


----------



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

Well....... what were the results? Is it the new state record?


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

BuckTeeth said:


> Well....... what were the results? Is it the new state record?


its not the 16th yet


----------



## Octoberjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

jacobh said:


> Thought they ha a seperate record for xbows? I know the guy who has the sate record non typical Xbow buck so I think they would be seperate


I am pretty sure that this deer is trying to be the largest typical ever taken in PA by any weapon. The largest typical(gun or bow) is a 189 taken with a gun. I am not sure what this deer will score but I would bet money if I had it, that it will break the all time record(gun or bow) and that is why they are going to score it live. I don't know how it will go down in the books as far as if will just be put in for an archery record or if it will be separate for the x-bow. It is an incredible buck, I just hope there were better pictures taken of it. Any of the pictures that I have seen really don't show how great this buck must be.


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats to that hunter


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

All I know is if I shot a buck like that with a bow, gun, slingshot, or peashooter, I'd have a smile that was wider than Kim Kardashian's arse. Dude looks like he was just served with divorce papers.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Octoberjohn said:


> I am pretty sure that this deer is trying to be the largest typical ever taken in PA by any weapon. The largest typical(gun or bow) is a 189 taken with a gun. I am not sure what this deer will score but I would bet money if I had it, that it will break the all time record(gun or bow) and that is why they are going to score it live. I don't know how it will go down in the books as far as if will just be put in for an archery record or if it will be separate for the x-bow. It is an incredible buck, I just hope there were better pictures taken of it. Any of the pictures that I have seen really don't show how great this buck must be.


I agree with everything you have said. This pic is so bad. Blood all over his hands and if it were me you would have to really inflict pain on me to get the smile off my face.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

nicko said:


> All I know is if I shot a buck like that with a bow, gun, slingshot, or peashooter, I'd have a smile that was wider than Kim Kardashian's arse. Dude looks like he was just served with divorce papers.


Ain't that the truth man!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

I just saw you're deer in the butler eagle about being scored on the dec.16 hope it go great for you


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

nicko said:


> Dude looks like he was just served with divorce papers.


that would put a big smile on my face. lol


----------



## swpahunter (Nov 7, 2008)

I actually started this post way back when Jeff shot it. I still laugh at all the speculation. So, for all you guys that called me out on this deer and the "no way that is 190 inches" you can watch it live for yourselves here... ENJOY!!! http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__110_14.html


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Buck officially scored 175" gross and netted 166". Did not come close to the standing archery record typical of 178". Great buck none the less!

The guy who shot the deer seemed a little shocked in the end and pretty much admitted in a round about way he didn't know how to score. he also said the inside spread was 19" when he green scored it, it had a 17" spread when measured today. This is why I always get a chuckle when people throw the words and phrases around about how there taxidermist told them this and that about scores and ages.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

swpahunter said:


> I actually started this post way back when Jeff shot it. I still laugh at all the speculation. So, for all you guys that called me out on this deer and the "no way that is 190 inches" you can watch it live for yourselves here... ENJOY!!! http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__110_14.html


You do know all the flamers are going to demand you eat crow? You probally should have been alittle more modest and not guaranteed he was a new state record!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

paarchhntr said:


> You do know all the flamers are going to demand you eat crow? You probally should have been alittle more modest and not guaranteed he was a new state record!


He doesnt care im sure,and probably wont show back up to this thread


----------



## Octoberjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

Octoberjohn said:


> I am pretty sure that this deer is trying to be the largest typical ever taken in PA by any weapon. The largest typical(gun or bow) is a 189 taken with a gun. I am not sure what this deer will score but I would bet money if I had it, that it will break the all time record(gun or bow) and that is why they are going to score it live. I don't know how it will go down in the books as far as if will just be put in for an archery record or if it will be separate for the x-bow. It is an incredible buck, I just hope there were better pictures taken of it. Any of the pictures that I have seen really don't show how great this buck must be.



And this is why I don't bet!!! I cannot figure out who had scored this to be a potential state record when it wasn't even close(supposedly SCI, P&Y, B&C, FBI, CIA, or whoever else was mentioned by the OP). Oh well, still a great buck none the less!!


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

swpahunter said:


> I actually started this post way back when Jeff shot it. I still laugh at all the speculation. So, for all you guys that called me out on this deer and the "no way that is 190 inches" you can watch it live for yourselves here... ENJOY!!! http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__110_14.html


Are you still laughing at all the speculation?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

bunch of cry babies over a crossbow, my god bunch a fricken cry babies


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Haha I knew it wouldn't be a new state record. Great buck though but he doesn't even look excited so I'm not excited for him.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Whoa... this gotta be embarrassing for a few... lol...


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

swpahunter said:


> I actually started this post way back when Jeff shot it. I still laugh at all the speculation. So, for all you guys that called me out on this deer and the "no way that is 190 inches" you can watch it live for yourselves here... ENJOY!!! http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__110_14.html


Did you post the wrong video? I thought you were going to prove those wrong but instead you proved them right. So why is it your laughing? lol

Your buddy killed a HUGE buck and one that most likely will be a buck of a life time and you tainted it by your thread and claiming a new record.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

What sorta makes me laugh is the guy is a Taxidermist and has not a clue how to score a deer . When I first saw the deer I thought it would go in the upper 170's never saw 190' .


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

What's the over/under on the OP ever showing back up on this thread? Lol


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

nomansland said:


> What's the over/under on the OP ever showing back up on this thread? Lol


100 to 1.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Absolute Archer said:


> 100 to 1.


I'd say your probably right on the money AA.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

why in the world would you claim you had a new state record and have it scored on live video and to make #13. Its definitely kinda embarrassing


----------



## Octoberjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

Absolute Archer said:


> 100 to 1.


I'll give it a little better odds, 50 to 1. I actually went through and reread this entire thread today just to see what all the OP had to say and it is very amusing to me now that the score has come out. He was so convinced that this buck was going to be the state record. Heck he had me convinced as well!


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

he has been on a couple times today. He just doesn't want to face the music!


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

swpahunter said:


> I actually started this post way back when Jeff shot it. I still laugh at all the speculation. So, for all you guys that called me out on this deer and the "no way that is 190 inches" you can watch it live for yourselves here... ENJOY!!! http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__110_14.html


Yea about that...


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

He runs his pie hole now he can't come clean that he was way off what it would score. He wasn't even close.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

It's a great deer regardless of score and the hunter who shot it should be ecstatic to take a deer like this. That said, it is a bit humorous how much prognosticating the OP was doing about what the deer would score vs what the final score came in at. 

Congratulate your buddy for us but consider going a little lighter in the future with your predictions. I was actually hoping the deer would be close to the record because of how much buildup you gave it so seeing the actual score is a little deflating from a spectator standpoint.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome deer no doubt but do you really think its ranks 13th all time in the state. If i was a guessing man there a a few 160's hanging on a wall that havent been turned in to be scored


----------



## mnbirddog (Oct 28, 2010)

Best... Thread.... Ever....


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

attackone said:


> .......... If i was a guessing man there a a few 160's hanging on a wall that havent been turned in to be scored


I'd say that's likely an accurate statement. Some guys want nothing to do with the attention that comes from dropping a deer like that and they definitely don't want anybody knowing where they hunt either. The best way to keep a good spot as a good spot is to keep your mouth closed and resist the urge to show off a deer like that if you are lucky enough to get one.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

swpahunter said:


> I actually started this post way back when Jeff shot it. I still laugh at all the speculation. So, for all you guys that called me out on this deer and the "no way that is 190 inches" you can watch it live for yourselves here... ENJOY!!! http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__110_14.html


We are all waiting on your reply. Soon as your done laughing at all the speculation please fill us in.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

swpahunter is gonna be as scarce as ohiobooners now


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

Remember,no deer is worth losing your dignity over.Oops,wrong thread.


----------



## xcmandan (Aug 23, 2008)

Now I wonder what the Buck I shot this year actually is going to score???? I have a case of what my Taxidermist said.........I'm getting him scored after the new year. His 60 day drying period ends on 02JAN15. I do know that his G1's & 2's are longer. But this guy has shot a great Deer!!!!!


----------



## rockcat (Oct 29, 2005)

swpahunter said:


> What do you see? What kind of experience do you have scoring whitetails? The green score was done by people who score deer on a regular basis officially.


Interesting to look back at some of the earlier comments by the OP


----------



## rockcat (Oct 29, 2005)

swpahunter said:


> It doesn't matter what you think it scores.... The measurements are official. Please don't be jealous, a simple congratulations would be nice from any respectable hunter.


This one was one of my favorites back in October!


----------



## rockcat (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, I still think it is a great buck and congratulations goes out to the hunter.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

rockcat said:


> This one was one of my favorites back in October!


Haha these are great. This guy may as well make a new screen name.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

The funniest part is that it's not even his deer.


----------



## milesthehunta (Oct 2, 2013)

swpahunter said:


> What do you see? What kind of experience do you have scoring whitetails? The green score was done by people who score deer on a regular basis officially.


ohh throwing some heat :happy1:


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

I wonder how many times the OP had started to post a comment but deleted it. lol


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

rockcat said:


> Don't get me wrong, I still think it is a great buck and congratulations goes out to the hunter.


That is the real shame. This is a once in a life time buck and since the OP inflated it so much as i'm sure AT was not the only site this deer had been posted on. As soon as some had said "great buck but not close to 190" " the OP started trash talking and calling everyone jealous, and idiots.

This has taken away from the truly giant buck this hunter has taken.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Got two questions , What was the purpose of putting the live stream of the measuring on the PGC website? Think the PGC saw this rack before today ?


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

i'm guessing when the real official scorer first saw that buck today, he wished he wasn't on tv.

i can't fathom why anybody would set up such an elaborate televised shindig, without at least looking at the buck first? most experienced hunters, and any experienced scorer could look at that rack & know it wasn't close to 190. if anyone connected with this debacle looks stoopid, they deserve it.

ok, what about that other 190 buck killed near pittsburgh? any info on it?


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

Its best if the OP comes on and eats a little crow and moves on. He might get roughed up a little, but its all good.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

yellodog said:


> i'm guessing when the real official scorer first saw that buck today, he wished he wasn't on tv.
> 
> i can't fathom why anybody would set up such an elaborate televised shindig, without at least looking at the buck first? most experienced hunters, and any experienced scorer could look at that rack & know it wasn't close to 190. if anyone connected with this debacle looks stoopid, they deserve it.
> 
> ok, what about that other 190 buck killed near pittsburgh? any info on it?


I've killed enough big deer as soon as i saw the picture I did not see 190' I saw upper 170's at best. And as for the guy that scored it first if you have any clue what your doing your not off by that many inches. You can check one of the first post I laughed and said I know what the outcome will be , will all see in the end . I guess i can say its sorta sad the way this thread started and ended .


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh snap, lol
Great buck
Poor pictures, frowning
Glad X gun didn't get record.


----------



## GM HUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

swpahunter said:


> It doesn't matter what you think it scores.... The measurements are official. Please don't be jealous, a simple congratulations would be nice from any respectable hunter.


Man this guy was bold early on


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Absolute Archer said:


> I wonder how many times the OP had started to post a comment but deleted it. lol


Hahaha I can just see it "I....I....oh never mind". (Delete) lol


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

yellodog said:


> i'm guessing when the real official scorer first saw that buck today, he wished he wasn't on tv.
> 
> i can't fathom why anybody would set up such an elaborate televised shindig, without at least looking at the buck first? most experienced hunters, and any experienced scorer could look at that rack & know it wasn't close to 190. if anyone connected with this debacle looks stoopid, they deserve it.
> 
> ok, what about that other 190 buck killed near pittsburgh? any info on it?


The guy I work with still hasn't got me pics but claims it scored mid 160's. I'm about done hounding him at work.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

ksubigbuck said:


> Coming from someone who has a 190" on the wall...this buck will gross 190" or very close to it. I don't understand why people on AT always under-estimate deer by 15 to 20 inches darn near every time.


:set1_thinking:


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Well....that's embarrassing.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, the OP was last on here at 12:30 this afternoon and the official score was posted about 10:30am. 

OP, if you are reading this, you are better off just jumping in here, admitting you jumped the gun, and taking your lumps vs. going underground. It's like removing a band-aid........pull it RIGHT OFF!!!!!!!


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

nicko said:


> Well, the OP was last on here at 12:30 this afternoon and the official score was posted about 10:30am.
> 
> OP, if you are reading this, you are better off just jumping in here, admitting you jumped the gun, and taking your lumps vs. going underground. It's like removing a band-aid........pull it RIGHT OFF!!!!!!!


Bueller? Bueller?................... Bueller?


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

Man you guys are a tough crowd. I know the guy made some foolish comments and he should come face the music. I think most would instantly gain back some respect and the hazing wouldn't be too bad....maybe...lol!


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

swpahunter said:


> It was green scored by Safari club International, Pope and Young, and B&C scorers.


If the OP ever shows up again, I wonder how he will be able to justify this statement.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Olink said:


> If the OP ever shows up again, I wonder how he will be able to justify this statement.


He can't! And if it was the scorers should be removed from scoring for them.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Come on OP. Man up and come apologize. Lol


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

He has been around and im sure read all this. He's just not that quick to start typing yet.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

snapps said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, Let me introduce you to the "Buckmaster " :77:



Thank You for the introduction, Snapps




Matt Musto said:


> Measurements are not official until the 60 day drying period. Has he had a P&Y scorer do an unofficial green score? Awesome deer though and I came up with 178" from a picture guess. Do you know why the deer was moved without a tag and why he put the tag on the antlers? Seems if you shoot a monster like that you would follow the rules to a T just to make sure you wouldn't get cited for a violation.


But I was 2 6/8" high.......................................Ha HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA Ha HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA Ha HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA Ha HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA Ha HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

OP posted on another site like nothing even happened lmbo


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Pretty sure this is OP on a different hunting site: BELOW..


"I know Jeff is thrilled with this deer regardless of any score. I did speak with him yesterday, and he couldn't be happier either way. As for the large miscalculation on the score, we didn't talk about that. I just told him congratulations on the buck of a lifetime, and asked him how he planned to top the one from this year? Although it wasn't 190 inch buck that I and everyone else was led to believe, It's still a world class animal, and gives a lot of us hope that hunt in this area and state that we can one day shoot one like that. Heck, i'd be glad to break the top 100 let alone 13th!!"


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

I think the current PA Compound bow typical record stands at 178" net shot in 03 if I'm correct.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

pope125 said:


> What sorta makes me laugh is the guy is a Taxidermist and has not a clue how to score a deer . When I first saw the deer I thought it would go in the upper 170's never saw 190' .


Yeah and if you saw his taxidermy Facebook page before he took it down, he didn't know how to mount animals either.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i remember when this story broke out, it was all over facebook and other media outlets, what did the deer end up scoring? sad to see what people will say to get attention


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> i remember when this story broke out, it was all over facebook and other media outlets, what did the deer end up scoring? sad to see what people will say to get attention


It scored 190"
























-23 6/8


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Charman03 said:


> Pretty sure this is OP on a different hunting site: BELOW..
> 
> 
> "I know Jeff is thrilled with this deer regardless of any score. I did speak with him yesterday, and he couldn't be happier either way. As for the large miscalculation on the score, we didn't talk about that. I just told him congratulations on the buck of a lifetime, and asked him how he planned to top the one from this year? Although it wasn't 190 inch buck that I and everyone else was led to believe, It's still a world class animal, and gives a lot of us hope that hunt in this area and state that we can one day shoot one like that. Heck, i'd be glad to break the top 100 let alone 13th!!"


you beat me to it, no much ribbing going on over there about it...but no matter what it is still a great deer and no one is trying to take that away


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I'd kill to take a gross boone deer, and hope I am lucky enough someday. The way the guy shoved it down our throats, and the way I was flamed and made fun of in this thread, makes it sweet for me. Great deer though!


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> i remember when this story broke out, it was all over facebook and other media outlets, what did the deer end up scoring?



Buck officially scored 175" gross and netted 166


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Ky Bob said:


> Buck officially scored 175" gross and netted 166


still a helluva deer


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Matt Musto said:


> It scored 190"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend told me last night they even had the spread wrong.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

tyepsu said:


> Great looking Allegheny County buck. Not to be a skeptic, but I just don't see 190" there.


Just repeating what I had written back on page 1 when the OP posted the pictures. One hell of a buck, but not 190". I guess it turns out I was right


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

Charman03 said:


> Pretty sure this is OP on a different hunting site: BELOW..
> 
> 
> "I know Jeff is thrilled with this deer regardless of any score. I did speak with him yesterday, and he couldn't be happier either way. As for the large miscalculation on the score, we didn't talk about that. I just told him congratulations on the buck of a lifetime, and asked him how he planned to top the one from this year? Although it wasn't 190 inch buck that I and everyone else was led to believe, It's still a world class animal, and gives a lot of us hope that hunt in this area and state that we can one day shoot one like that. Heck, i'd be glad to break the top 100 let alone 13th!!"


He could top it by using a bow in archery season. 
Still a great buck.


Bueller? Bueller? ..................Bueller?


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

pope125 said:


> My friend told me last night they even had the spread wrong.


But how could that be the OP said it was official by people that do this all the time. lol


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Is there a link to the video anywhere??


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

BoHunter0210 said:


> Is there a link to the video anywhere??


You just want to see the guys face when they announce the score.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

PY Bucks said:


> You just want to see the guys face when they announce the score.


Don't see it on the PGC website anymore .


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

PY Bucks said:


> You just want to see the guys face when they announce the score.


Lol...maybe a little...I wanted to see how big a production it was...it was surely made out to be....


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

pope125 said:


> Don't see it on the PGC website anymore .


On the Pennsylvania thread you said that buck was 160's low 170's. I agreed. You made a good guess. I am not good at scoring pictures of bucks, mostly because I don't care about scores but that buck didn't appear to be that much bigger than some of mine and I have never got out of the 160's. It's a beautiful buck but 190 bucks are mind boggling big.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Heres a statement similar to what OP was saying:

Guys I just shot my first P&Y Deer...just makes 125

after 60 day drying:

Oh man my deer only scored 101"


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

This buck here is way more impressive and didn't get scored live and I wonder why. This buck was killed with a xbow last season in Lycoming Co. If he would've opted to enter his buck as a typical, the 11pt mainframe would have gone into NBBC with a typical gross score of 191 7/8.









This buck was just featured in North American Whitetail.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

MWoody said:


> This buck here is way more impressive and didn't get scored live and I wonder why. This buck was killed with a xbow last season in Lycoming Co. If he would've opted to enter his buck as a typical, the 11pt mainframe would have gone into NBBC with a typical gross score of 191 7/8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now see that's what a 190" deer looks like. When the OP started this thread those of us that know what a 190" deer looks like and questioned him on the score he took offence to it as we were down grading the deer in the original post. However many new it was not a 190" deer.

This is how most of the threads like this one turn out. Someone shoots a big deer and it is "The new state record" before anyone really gives it a ruff score. (as in this case) Now the OP is eating crow and has put a damper on his buddy's huge buck.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Viper69 said:


> I don't see 190 either but i would care less. That's a stud no matter what state. Of i had to guess i say around 176. But again who cares. Awesome buck!


Darn i guessed it grossed 176 and it was 175. Must have missed an inch somewhere. Lol


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

How could the multiple different people who put tape on this deer when it was shot be so far off? It's not like one of them was off. I think it was at least three people.


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

nicko said:


> How could the multiple different people who put tape on this deer when it was shot be so far off? It's not like one of them was off. I think it was at least three people.


Darn Metric System! Lmao.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

swpahunter said:


> If not 190, its darn close. People don't understand the magnitude of this buck. Truly a Pa giant, pics don't do this deer any justice. State record archery kill is 185 and some change.


Still waiting on your reply on here.


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

Bueller? ??


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

The buck was scored and went 166 typical net.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I could tell at a glance that is was no where's close to 190" when I first saw this post ..... 170" max...... I was right close..... seems like there was another thread that was claiming a MO. buck to be a new WR, I dont think it would break 200 net(close), and definately not the WR......


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

swpahunter seems to be only logging on in the wee hours of the night. C'mon dude own up and admit you had no clue at what you were talking about. It's only a deer, not even your deer, everyone makes mistakes, so come on back and take some ribbing and move on.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Matt Musto said:


> swpahunter seems to be only logging on in the wee hours of the night. C'mon dude own up and admit you had no clue at what you were talking about. It's only a deer, not even your deer, everyone makes mistakes, so come on back and take some ribbing and move on.


I don't think he will. He ran his mouth way too much


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> swpahunter seems to be only logging on in the wee hours of the night. C'mon dude own up and admit you had no clue at what you were talking about. It's only a deer, not even your deer, everyone makes mistakes, so come on back and take some ribbing and move on.


I bet his PM inbox is full with a waiting list Matt


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Man up OP. Lol


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

swpahunter said:


> What do you see? What kind of experience do you have scoring whitetails? *The green score was done by people who score deer on a regular basis officially*.


Sounds like these "people" need a refresher course.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

I just read the whole thread......He really thought his buddy had the record I'm sure. His lack of scoring, and less than humble attitude did him in. It must suck when the final score came broadcast on TV. Still a good buck. Here's what a 190" I shot looks like. I have the scoresheet too.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

nicko said:


> Sounds like these "people" need a refresher course.


My guess is that swpahunter is the guy that shot the deer. Didn't want to seem too arrogant so posted as 'a friend' congratulating himself. He sheepishly admitted on the video that he didn't know how to score.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Ive scored many deer, though I'm not an official scorer...even on the hoof, hanging from a tree or in the back of a truck I can usually get 'em close just by eye balling them....and as said, that one was no where's close to a 190 incher.......


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

vonfoust said:


> My guess is that swpahunter is the guy that shot the deer. Didn't want to seem too arrogant so posted as 'a friend' congratulating himself. He sheepishly admitted on the video that he didn't know how to score.


That theory, if true, would be funny. Did you see the video? It boggles my mind that a taxidermist does not know how to score a deer to within +/- 2"


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> That theory, if true, would be funny. Did you see the video? It boggles my mind that a taxidermist does not know how to score a deer to within +/- 2"


He needed +\- 15" to even get to the gross score. Haha


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

vonfoust said:


> My guess is that swpahunter is the guy that shot the deer. Didn't want to seem too arrogant so posted as 'a friend' congratulating himself. He sheepishly admitted on the video that he didn't know how to score.


Have a few friends send me pictures of deer they shot and telling what it scores , almost always its no were near what they say it is . Ive herd it plenty on the Pa thread , there are guys calling a 140' deer a giant .


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Guess the deer needed one more year ,lol


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes honestly honey that's 10 inches. Lol


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

OP is on another PA forum telling folks AT is beneath him now. funny, a couple months ago it wasn't beneath him to tell everyone here they were wrong.


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

yellodog said:


> OP is on another PA forum telling folks AT is beneath him now. funny, a couple months ago it wasn't beneath him to tell everyone here they were wrong.


Wonder if he can measure how far beneath?


----------



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

yellodog said:


> OP is on another PA forum telling folks AT is beneath him now. funny, a couple months ago it wasn't beneath him to tell everyone here they were wrong.


Care to enlighten which forum?


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

13third said:


> Care to enlighten which forum?


This.... and is he using the same user name?


----------



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

Ky Bob said:


> This.... and is he using the same user name?


www.huntingpa.com

Washingtoncountyarcher


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

its just a deer he made a mistake must we pry and poke fun at this guy over and over give it a rest fellas . i see a lot this crap on here anymore ? have we not made a mistake its a nice deer must we keep stirring the pot:closed_2:


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

As an official scorer for the Northeast Big Buck Club, I see and hear this all the time. Most people just do not know how to correctly score a deer or what they score on the hoof. Besides, nets are for fish and that is a great buck. I just green scored a nice buck from NW PA shot in gun season. It is a clean typical 10 point. Great 26 inch main beams, solid G 2's and G 3's. Great mass as well. Buck will push into the low 160's once it has 60 days to dry. Once the owner has it scored, I will post some pics.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

pa.hunter said:


> its just a deer he made a mistake must we pry and poke fun at this guy over and over give it a rest fellas . i see a lot this crap on here anymore ? have we not made a mistake its a nice deer must we keep stirring the pot:closed_2:


Honestly he deserves what he is getting , come on here and act like you were so right and we were all wrong . Maybe he should of knew his facts were right before he started acting like and ass .


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

I love how every time someone comes on here and makes themselves look like an idiot they end up blaming AT. It sure as heck isn't ever there own fault. Lol


----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)

Sometimes in a mans life you have to admit that you were wrong or you made a mistake. It's really no big deal, its a sign of maturity.
OP could of simply said, wow I guess we were wrong and caught up in all the excitement of him taking a really great buck. Sign of immaturity is running away and running your mouth elsewhere.
Life lesson to be learned and hope that he has a MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

Kighty7 said:


> As an official scorer for the Northeast Big Buck Club, I see and hear this all the time. Most people just do not know how to correctly score a deer or what they score on the hoof. Besides, nets are for fish and that is a great buck. I just green scored a nice buck from NW PA shot in gun season. It is a clean typical 10 point. Great 26 inch main beams, solid G 2's and G 3's. Great mass as well. Buck will push into the low 160's once it has 60 days to dry. Once the owner has it scored, I will post some pics.


Question on the NBBC scoring system. There are 4 measurements for circumference, say you were scoring a 6 point, the first measurement would be the antler base, second measurement would be between the g1 and g2, where would the other two circumference measurements come from?


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

BuckTeeth said:


> Question on the NBBC scoring system. There are 4 measurements for circumference, say you were scoring a 6 point, the first measurement would be the antler base, second measurement would be between the g1 and g2, where would the other two circumference measurements come from?


I believe there are only 3 on a 6 point, 4 on an 8, 5 on a 10, 6 on a 12. This is why it is really, really hard for a 10 point to make the 190" mark.

If you look at 98% of all the deer that reach the 200" mark they are a main frame 12. It takes one heck of a 10 point to reach 190" and is why so many from the beginning said it would not make 190".


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolute Archer said:


> I believe there are only 3 on a 6 point, 4 on an 8, 5 on a 10, 6 on a 12. This is why it is really, really hard for a 10 point to make the 190" mark.
> 
> If you look at 98% of all the deer that reach the 200" mark they are a main frame 12. It takes one heck of a 10 point to reach 190" and is why so many from the beginning said it would not make 190".


Wrong....all deer get 4 mass measurements per side and only 4 per side regardless of how many points it has.....


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

snoman4 said:


> Wrong....all deer get 4 mass measurements per side and only 4 per side regardless of how many points it has.....


Snowman is correct


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Absolute Archer said:


> I believe there are only 3 on a 6 point, 4 on an 8, 5 on a 10, 6 on a 12. This is why it is really, really hard for a 10 point to make the 190" mark.
> 
> If you look at 98% of all the deer that reach the 200" mark they are a main frame 12. It takes one heck of a 10 point to reach 190" and is why so many from the beginning said it would not make 190".


I can say this junk on a deer adds up quick .


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

The 3rd and 4th measurements on a 6 point(3x3) frame are taken from the exact same spot along the main beam which is the half way point from the center of the g2 base to the main beam tip.


----------



## Number17 (Jul 20, 2011)

Absolute Archer said:


> I believe there are only 3 on a 6 point, 4 on an 8, 5 on a 10, 6 on a 12. This is why it is really, really hard for a 10 point to make the 190" mark.
> 
> If you look at 98% of all the deer that reach the 200" mark they are a main frame 12. It takes one heck of a 10 point to reach 190" and is why so many from the beginning said it would not make 190".


All bucks get exactly 8 mass measurements, 4 per side, whether they are a spike or a 16pt typical.


----------



## Number17 (Jul 20, 2011)

finelyshedded said:


> The 3rd and 4th measurements on a 6 point(3x3) frame are taken from the exact same spot along the main beam which is the half way point from the center of the g2 base to the main beam tip.


If a 6pt buck is missing his brow tines, do the G2s then become the G1s? Or do the G1s get recorded as a zero and you then score the G2s and G3s?
This would change your definition of where to take the mass measurement.

Is it simply half way between the center of the last G-tine and the tip of the main beam?


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

Number17 said:


> If a 6pt buck is missing his brow tines, do the G2s then become the G1s? Or do the G1s get recorded as a zero and you then score the G2s and G3s?
> This would change your definition of where to take the mass measurement.
> 
> Is it simply half way between the center of the last G-tine and the tip of the main beam?


This was copy and pasted right from the scoring rules of the B&C website in the circumference scoring rules.

Circumferences are taken at the narrowest place as detailed in Figure C for each measurement. If the brow point is missing, take H-1 and H-2 at the smallest place between the burr and the G-2 point. If the G-4 point is missing, take H-4 halfway between the G-3 point and the tip of the main beam.

It should also be noted that all H measurements are the *smallest* measurements at each location as mentioned. I believe a lot of guys scoring deer don't take that into consideration.

IMO, the deer didn't look 190 either but just kept it to myself because the OP didn't ask for an opinion. I do feel he had no right to attack others who voiced their "opinion" in a tasteful and respectable manner. 

I mostly lurk on this site but notice a lot of touchy prides getting hurt here! If one can't express their opinion or have a discussion what's the sense in having a forum. 

Congrats to the hunter in taking a once in a lifetime buck!


----------

